# perplexing



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I used to pride myself on well work. But its been a minute. Im having a problem with my personal well. I have a private well. 110 volt submersible pump on a 20 amp breaker. My water keeps kicking off. I replaced the 30/50 pressure switch, checked air pressure in the tank, empty air tank pressure. Air pressure in an empty tank is 28 pounds. What happens is when we use the water it will run the water out the tank then we get a few moments of no water then the water comes back. I hooked the amp meter on the line and was finally able to find out that when the water cuts off the amp draw is 00.0 and the tank is empty. Pressure switch is calling for water i have 110 in and 110 out but no amp which tells me the pump is not turning. After a few moments the pump kicks back on and the amps peak out at 38.0 amp then settles down to 10.7 amp. I forget the mean amperage draw is. But i cant see it exceeding 18 amp on a 20 amp breaker. And also it seems that 10.7 amp is a lot. I am wondering if somewhere there is a loose connection, or maybe copper to aluminum wire connection as we bought the house used and the well was moved right before we moved in that i dont know about. What does concern me is the high amperage draw. Im wondering if it could even be in the pump itself. If there is copper wires connected to aluminum wires without an a/c wire nut or maybe the pump is going bad. Could it be creating high amp draw with an improper connection.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

how old is the well pump? I have 3 wells upstate all have 220 deep well pumps..usually that high amp spike is telling you something wrong with the pump..is it a 3 wire pump or 2 wire, and do you have a control box on it?( only 3 wire has a control box) 2 wire hooks up to the pressure control only..also how deep is the pump in the ground? and how much head are you pumping?..sorta sounds like the pump cant start with any pressure in the system, hence pump going south...try disconnecting the pipe so the pump can pump without any pressure build up and see if the amps spike the same, if not, new pump time and if it needs anew pump can you go 220 for a new pump?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Just talked to our electrician who suggested to run a new wire above ground from the well head to the pressure switch to determine if its in the wiring or the pump. I dont have to be anywhere early so in the am i am going to try that.

BTW
Pump is about 75 feet down
Water is 25 to 35 feet below ground level
Ita a 2 wire
No control box
Pump is about 4 years old


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

at least you can pull it without too much trouble, mine are all over 200 ft in the hole...2 years ago a rat or some animal made a nest in the pit where the wire came through in the barn and ate through the power line, didnt see any bodies so it musta got some shock and took off..but bad wire could be one cause..or the windings in the pump are bad..


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

Sounds like a bad spot in the pump motor or a wire going to the pump is chafed or broken and when the pump torques it's breaking the connection


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

The wire above ground works great. Must be a bad wire underground. Going to dig trench and run new line


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn. It started to act up again. Pulled pump which is a Jacuzzi. I just replaced ot 3 years ago i think. Got it from lowes i think. First pump lasted 30 years, this one 3. Anyway old pump was pulling 30 amp to start, ran at 10. This one starts t 8.8 and runs at 8.5 amp.
I thought 30 amp was way high, just could not recall.


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

I am going to bet the issue is your pressure switch, if the contacts are bad on the neutral side of the 120v switch it will still read 120 volts but will not complete the circuit because the neutral is not connecting properly. Yes 30amps is a bit high at startup, but not unheard of especially for an older pump/motor. I would still go back and check your pressure switch contacts, probably black and sooted up....Can still happen again, but may not notice it as much with the new pump


----------



## jtmell (Apr 27, 2013)

Bill, What is the gpm of the pump, What is the size ,"drawdown" of the tank


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Remember if you had a bad connection the amps would be low. High amps represents a slow motor or a short not a bad connection.

Not an electrician but I could play one on TV.


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

saysflushable said:


> Remember if you had a bad connection the amps would be low. High amps represents a slow motor or a short not a bad connection.
> 
> Not an electrician but I could play one on TV.


Thats nice, but not to rain on your parade but I am a carded electrician too and you are wrong...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Bill said:


> Damn. It started to act up again. Pulled pump which is a Jacuzzi. I just replaced ot 3 years ago i think. Got it from lowes i think. First pump lasted 30 years, this one 3. Anyway old pump was pulling 30 amp to start, ran at 10. This one starts t 8.8 and runs at 8.5 amp.
> I thought 30 amp was way high, just could not recall.


to be honest, the last place I would buy a deep well pump is from the big box stores...they are of average quality to say the least..I got mine from a regular supply house..I believe the last one was a gould http://www.amazon.com/Goulds-10HS05...60_SR120,160_&refRID=02NGW74Z8BJRP7VWX0QKpump and I would go 220, pulls less amps and less strain on the pump..also putting a bigger or double expansion tank makes the pump cycle less, thats what kills these pumps is the constant on off on off...just my 2cents...


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Exactly right. 
I always tell people not to buy a small tank as it makes the pump run more often


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I only install Gould pumps. Sounds like a 5gs would do you just fine. If you went 220 route


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

JimmyMac said:


> Thats nice, but not to rain on your parade but I am a carded electrician too and you are wrong...


 Oh man I'm wrong all the time.. And if I'm giving bad advice its not nice..... So a loose connection or bad connection could cause high amp draw?


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

YES!....You were almost right, once it burns all the way up it will cause NO amp draw.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

JimmyMac said:


> YES!....You were almost right, once it burns all the way up it will cause NO amp draw.


Isn't the higher the resistance the lower the amp draw?


----------

